# Tucker’s “sibling” reaches out &#x1f642;



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m not a social media user so I requested from my breeder to give out my number to the others who selected from his litter. Tucker’s litter was small. He was the only male. Any who .... I heard from the owner of Penelope (aka Penny).... made my day! So.... here’s she is (first two). Then “them” in a side by side and some new of Tucker because why not (last two). ?? can’t wait until they reunite. So curious what they’ll do. On the horizon in a couple weeks. ? they are totally alike. So adorable. The silliest things light my life with this fur baby.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's like seeing double. Are they close enough for a play date?


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

cwag said:


> It's like seeing double. Are they close enough for a play date?


That’s what I’m sayin! LOL like really alike lol ... yes they are. Couple weeks from now we are going to meet her. ?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awwww how much fun! They're both so adorable. Can't wait to hear how they react when they see each other


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, hope Tucker and Penny have fun at the meet up.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

So nice! I don't use FB or Insta either so I didn't keep in touch w/ the other families of Luna's litter unfortunately. I wish I could see her look alike sisters - they were all L names - Luna, Lexie and Lois. Hope you post pics of their play date!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> So nice! I don't use FB or Insta either so I didn't keep in touch w/ the other families of Luna's litter unfortunately. I wish I could see her look alike sisters - they were all L names - Luna, Lexie and Lois. Hope you post pics of their play date!


Maybe the breeder could give your number ? I’m with you like I said so it’s like everything for me has to be somewhat the old fashioned way lol. 

So cute all L names. These dogs. Heart stealers. LOL


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks ! I am definitely going to take pics ! ??


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

That's awesome!!! they look so much alike!!! always great to find littermates!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

We are excited to meet up. Since my husband is away on business it’s looking like a couple weeks from now. I will surely post pictures.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Adding 6 month selfies (cut out the owner since I don’t have permission to just put her face out lol). So they’re 6 months old today. Penny and me and Tucker. Reportedly she weighs in at 60lb (wozer) and Tuck is 51.2 (there about). ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both adorable, great pictures........


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks. I love him so much ??


----------

